# crazy cowboy bike on ebay



## abe lugo (Nov 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Deluxe-Cowboy-I...032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb1473730


----------



## jwm (Nov 19, 2010)

Now that's some imagination.
I used to have a Kemore vacuum just like that.
It never once occurred to me to stick it on a bicycle.

JWM


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 19, 2010)

I like it too, but the saddle would give it an outrageous Q factor.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2010)

You think for 9,000.00, he could have through in some stirrups.
Yaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## bairdco (Nov 19, 2010)

this is what happens when you start to use your bike as a coat rack. starts off with one jacket, and the next thing you know...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay, so it has stirrups...I never took Cowboy 101...I meant the things that attach to the heels of one's boots...oh well...
It should come with a lone ranger mask though so you could take it out in public without the repercussions of being positively identified.
Very creative, but less is more


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 19, 2010)

At least he didn't cut up a Bluebird or something to build it.


----------

